# [pfSense] pfsense 2.0 (need multicast update callback)



## kalemsamir (May 2, 2012)

I installed pfsense 2.0 and I want to configure the wlan interface (ural0) with a USB Linksys WRT54G. Started when I save the configuration and change; as SSID, pfsense displays 

```
ural0: [B]need multicast update callback[/B]
```
What can I do to solve this problem? *H*elp me if you please.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

